# Homer Cock NEEDS a good home



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a racing pigeon that broke both his legs and got an open chest wound. I nursed him back to health and after a month and a half he rejoined the loft. I would keep him to breed, but I don't think he is physically capable of mounting a hen, all the other cocks have paired except him. Its going to be super difficult to let him go as... he lived inside with me for a long time and is super tame but if I can find him a really good place maybe I'll let him go.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why don't you keep him as a companion for yourself?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

It doesn't sound like he would be able to survive being free. Why can't you just keep him without using him for breeding?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I'm a pigeon racer and I have a small loft and I want to utilize the space I have as much as possible, that is why I want to get rid of him.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

If you can ship him I will take him.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

orock where are you?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

you can give it to me but i am from far away land


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I would love to take him, I just can't afford shipping!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a home for him with "sexy" my one leg pigeon, but he may miss the crapy cold NY winters..let me know


----------



## TheBird'sTheWord (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello, there! 

If he's friendly, I have a wild-gone-domestic Rock Pigeon that's currently being built her own outdoor aviary, and perhaps he could join her? 

She's a splay-leg, and therefore gets picked on by other pigeons, so I have to be quite selective on who shares her aviary with her. My concern is that he'll be unkind. But I am looking to pair her with a mate (not for breeding purposes as much as companionship).

I live in Flagstaff, Arizona and he would have to be fairly accustomed to outdoor living in the winter, but when it gets REALLY cold, I'll be bringing them both indoors. 

Let me know if this is suitable for you. I cannot pay for shipping, either, and I would have to know his behavior around other small female pigeons. If he's a good fit, though, trust that he would be SPOILED beyond belief and also have a lady friend for life! 

Thanks,

Anna


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TheBird'sTheWord said:


> Hello, there!
> 
> If he's friendly, I have a wild-gone-domestic Rock Pigeon that's currently being built her own outdoor aviary, and perhaps he could join her?
> 
> ...


If she is handicapped, why not keep her inside as a pet? If you get her a male friend, he will want to mate, and the males can be very pushy with a mate. Why not get her a female companion? That often works out well.


----------



## Castanonloft408 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi my name is jose I was wondering if you still had the pigeon u are trying to get rid of


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

atvracinjason, will be taking him I'm still trying to get a picture of him, hes being a pain. He must be missing the open loft I used to give them and now that racing is over they are getting more loft flying and he hangs out for hours not wanting to trap.

Here he is a few days before breaking his legs


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

He is the blue bar with a couple of white flights on him.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

atvracinjason hasn't replied or contacted me or anything. This guy is still available.


----------



## Backwoods Loft (Aug 11, 2011)

Ill take him if you can ship him to me I have a loft for hurt birds  he would be in great care!!!


----------

